# Full-fingered ot half-fingered?



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

Do most folks wear full-fingered glove when it's colder and half-fingered when it's hot? I sweat like crazy in the summer so I can't imagine wearing full-fingered gloves. The only benefit i can see would be protection from cuts and scrapes? Of course, in the winter wearing full-fingered is a no-brainer...I think!


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

It's pretty much a temperature consideration. I have full finger for when riding in nasty stuff where I might be banging hands. Full finger make it hard to run the GPS. 

I've been buying padded palm gloves from Home Depot. Lot's of options and more like $6 than $30. They're not high end cycle gloves, but then MTB is not like riding a double-century on the road. Don't spend a lot of $$$ for hand protection on an MTB where they're likely to get beat to death.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

I have full fingered Fox gloves. I love them. It has been over a 100 for the last few weeks and they don't bother me.


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

Live in San Diego Half fingered gloves year round unless I do Noblel in the winter. Fox Mojave gloves with thumb fully covered. I wish I can find another pair.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

I wear full-finger gloves especially because I sweat like crazy in the summer. When it's 100f in the shade and over 60% humidity I can't maintain a good grip on the bars with half-finger gloves. A lot of guys in Texas do the same.
The extra protection is nice and after smacking my knuckles on trees in the last few races I'm thinking a pair of these...


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

marzjennings said:


> I wear full-finger gloves especially because I sweat like crazy in the summer. When it's 100f in the shade and over 60% humidity I can't maintain a good grip on the bars with half-finger gloves. A lot of guys in Texas do the same.
> The extra protection is nice and after smacking my knuckles on trees in the last few races I'm thinking a pair of these...


Doesn't the sweat pool in them or make them sloppy wet?


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

eluv said:


> Live in San Diego Half fingered gloves year round unless I do Noblel in the winter. Fox Mojave gloves with thumb fully covered. I wish I can find another pair.


Here they are for $25.00 They look pretty good.

http://www.biking-gloves.com/sh/Fox_Mojave_Gloves.html


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Half fingered Wiley X Assault Gloves for me. Cut the fingers off after the leather on the tip of the fingers wore through.

Thankfully, I got mine for about 1/3 of that cost, and used them for 2 years before making them my riding gloves. Otherwise I would slap myself. Lol


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

these when its hot
http://www.pearlizumi.com/publish/c...men/ride/accessories/0.-productCode-8586.html

fox dirt paws or cheap mechanix when its cold


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Full fingered always because it's cold in the winter and nettles in the summer. Fox Dirtpaw. For road I have half gloves.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

jake01 said:


> Doesn't the sweat pool in them or make them sloppy wet?


No pooling, but yes, absolutely soaked and wet. But I've found that wet bare skin (half finger gloves) on handle bar grips doesn't provide a secure grip at all. I've tried using cork grips, which work great when my hands are wet, but are expensive and wear out quickly.

So I stick with full-finger gloves even though I can wring out a bucket of sweat after every ride.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Always wear full finger gloves for more protection and I have to wear full finger gloves at work all day so i'm used to it.I like the grip better as well.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm in same boat as "marzjennings". rode this morning temp was in the mid 90s with a nasty heat index. I used my full fingers and my hands didn't feel hot or overly sweaty. I'm sold on full fingers. I've used work gloves from Home depot. 3 for $10. They don't look as cool, but i don't care.


----------



## iloj (Oct 20, 2009)

I also prefer full finger for mtb riding - better grip, protection, etc. Sometimes, I'll also use half finger - it's a matter of preference.

MTB gloves do have some features that make them more suitable for riding than Home Depot gloves, like flex and grip in the right location, protection - and the ones I like the best have a soft terrycloth fabrick on the back of the thumb to wipe sweat from your forehead. I've shopped around online and have found some clearance sales on some great gloves - I've paid as low as $1.98 up to a max of $11 for mtb gloves that I've really liked.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

i use some full fingered dakine's. i prefer full finger over half because of the extra protection and grip because of this heat my hands get VERY sweaty so i need as much grip as i can get. they were also only like 20 bucks i think so its not a bad deal...i do like my old fox gloves better though


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I used to use short finger gloves all the time, but I am using them less and less these days, and using full fingered gloves more often, even in hot weather. I don't like the feeling of dirty fingers. Full finger gloves keep my hands clean.


----------



## Berryhill (May 1, 2010)

I like P.I. Elite and Spec.Comp half finger. It's hot and humid in Texas, I have ODI Rouge grips and no problem holding on and I sweat like a pig.


----------



## NoviceMTB (Sep 29, 2010)

Full finger, all the time. Saved my hands this past weekend. The rest of my arm, not so lucky. I don't find them appreciably hotter.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I asked about summer gloves a while back, not too many respeonses. I ended up with these and love them. They are really well vented. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57910


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Always full finger for protection. Doesn't matter if I am on trails or streets. 

WHEN I do an unplanned dismount, I want my fingers protected too.


----------



## TheNightman (Aug 12, 2010)

I used to use half-finger gloves on my road bike, but then when i got into mountain biking i bought a pair of Specialized full-finger gloves and they were so much more comfortable. I found that the half finger gloves would bunch up between my fingers and it was really annoying. So now I use full-finger on the road and mountain. Haven't had any problem with my hands getting hot either.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I too am a full finger at all times guy. I just prefer the feel and the protection.


----------



## flybird998 (Jul 26, 2011)

full finger gloves will be better, half-finger gloves may make you hurt


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I have some fox half finger gloves , i do enjoy them but honestly i think i will buy full finger cuz of the terrain plus i use my hands everyday so i need them functional lol .


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Full finger all the time when riding MTB.


----------



## homey (May 24, 2004)

jake01 said:


> Do most folks wear full-fingered glove when it's colder and half-fingered when it's hot? I sweat like crazy in the summer so I can't imagine wearing full-fingered gloves. The only benefit i can see would be protection from cuts and scrapes? Of course, in the winter wearing full-fingered is a no-brainer...I think!


I just moved from Chicago (cold) to Mesa, Az (hot). I used the Fox Mojave for years and just updated every couple years with the same gloves. I also used some Specialized half and full finger gloves but never found any that were perfect (but their warranty was amazing!). I finally found some gloves that worked in fairly cold and very warm weather. Plus they are much more comfortable then the Fox or Specialized gloves I've used for years. The Troy Lee Designs SE white have been, for me, the best gloves I've ever used... Ever! They use a leather called Pittards which I believe makes them superior over gloves which don't use this leather. Look it up, a lot of companies use it but it usually costs a bit more.

Here's a link to the gloves. Again, I couldn't be happier with them. If they ever wear out, I'm just gonna get the same ones again. http://www.troyleedesigns.com/product.php?cat=155&id=1468


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

Full fingered regardless of temperature. I've got both Fox and Thor MX gloves with silicone strips down the palm side of the index and middle finger - it gives me a good predictable grip on the levers. Especially when it's hot. I've fallen in the woods with half gloves and had sticks jam into the open end of the fingers...


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I had always worn half-fingered gloves. Even when it was cold, I wore the half's, with a warmer glove over the top. This summer, for whatever reason, I've noticed some real slipping with my fingers on the grip. It has been an exceptionally hot summer here in Texas, but not much more than a couple of years ago. Anyway, I decided to try some full fingered gloves and bought the Giro Remedy from Jenson. I have definitely liked them, and the heat is not too bad. I liked the full-fingered enough to order some Fox Launch gloves, which should be in soon. I rode today with the half fingered and could definitely tell the difference in heat, and I'll still occassionally ride with them, particularly on the easier trails and if road-biking. That small heat difference isn't worth the much better grip I get from the FF's on any demanding trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

BoomerBrian said:


> I have full fingered Fox gloves. I love them. It has been over a 100 for the last few weeks and they don't bother me.


Agreed, but it has been mid to high 90s here, and my glove are Giro, Remedy I think? It's really up to you and what you are comfortable with, personally I like the extra protection and grip on brakes.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Most of my rides consist of loops which climb first. I always use half fingers to the top and then change to dry full fingers. I usually also carry a long sleeved jersey...nice to put on a dry shirt for the descent.


----------



## Va_Dinger (Jul 16, 2011)

Full finger.

I crashed once on a road ride and tore my fingers up bad. I've run full fingered gloves ever sense.

I picked up a pair of these Pearl Izumi ELITE GEL VENT FF Gloves and love them. They are vented so well even on hot days it's not a problem.

ELITE GEL VENT FF GLOVE 
Gloves


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I never gave this a second thought, I have/had the fingerless gloves from the time I started biking again. As I said in my earlier post, I thought I would try some full fingered and see how I liked them, particularly in the heat right now. I bought the Black/white Giro Remedy and Green/Khaki Fox Launch gloves and I have really enjoyed them both. They are a little hotter for sure, but I thought I could tell a difference in grip. Well...just recently I put on some of my half's again for a couple of rides and I could not believe how much my hands were slipping around on the grips. They also seemed to roll up in my palms a bit. I believe I'm just going to stick with my FF gloves for mountain biking from now on, and I'll wear the HF when I occasionally roadbike.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I just picked these up today and went riding , DAMN they feel good .. The extra pads in them are nice, my hands and wrists dont hurt , they actually breath VERY food, fit great . They have protection in every area thats needed plus a small section of wrist protection .


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

I used to wear half fingered on the mountain and road bike, until I had a simple "tip over" on the MB, and put my hand down and ripped the skin off the end of my fingers on some rocks. It also got me thinking about what would happen on the road bike if I went down with halfs, so I wear full on the RB as well, thankfully, as I had a front blow out, went OTB, and ground through the fingers on my gloves and just barely scraped my fingers. It would have been much worse with the halfs.


----------



## Birddog07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fox Dirtpaw. Not very hot, they are full fingered and mainly black. Saved my hands from a bad fall about two weeks ago. Knee is still healing a big scrape I got (wearing pads from now on) and wrists still hurt alittle from impact. Hands were and still are 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wear the same Fox full fingered MX gloves that I wear on my motocross bikes and they have done well for me.


----------



## mikeymoto (Jul 24, 2011)

I wear full fingered gloves because I want the full-hand protection. I usually wear Mechanix gloves and they're great for other chores too.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

This should have been a poll.

Full fingered, regardless of weather conditions. Full finger, always.


Edit: Why?
1) Much easier to take off.
2) Better grip.
3) 3? #1 alone was enough.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

full finger or bust.


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

i have these Iron clad gloves, they are work gloves i think but they are perfect for MTBing here in phoenix in summer, very light and breathable, full and half finger, terry cloth thumb i really like em

Ironclad Framers Gloves - Large | Cooper Safety Supply


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

joeynational said:


> i have these Iron clad gloves, they are work gloves i think but they are perfect for MTBing here in phoenix in summer, very light and breathable, full and half finger, terry cloth thumb i really like em
> 
> Ironclad Framers Gloves - Large | Cooper Safety Supply


Those are rather tempting as the first place gloves give out for me is on the thumb and index finger from shifting a lot. I'll probably just cut the thumb and index and sew them for a straight edge on the next pair to give, but those are nice as is. I've already got tanned arms with a camelbak outline and white hands thanks to my gloves, those would be kind of silly-but again, tempting


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

i really like em, im sure you will too..they run kinda small though, i wear a large and i have an xl of these and they fit perfect..I was in the market for some gloves, but really couldnt spend 30-40 on a good pair of MTB gloves, i found these in my tool box and havnt looked for another pair to buy since!


----------



## AeroRider (Jul 4, 2011)

I use full finger gloves always ever since my last xc race where a wreck tore up my arm and hand. I have Fox reflex gloves and they may get somewhat wet after hot rides, but I don't usually have too many problems with my hands sweating in them.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

Full Finger all the way. I'm used to them and hate the feel of half finger gloves. I have a lighter pair for summer/ XC riding and a thicker pair for DH and colder riding. My dakines (thicker gloves) saved my hands at Diablo last week.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

BoomerBrian said:


> I have full fingered Fox gloves. I love them. It has been over a 100 for the last few weeks and they don't bother me.


Full finger always, once you get used to them they are simply much more comfortable in most situations. And there are options for both hot, normal, and cold weather.

I agree mtb products are way overpriced, but once you ride for hrs in very poor quality glove, you will pay gladly more for biking gloves.

If you want comfort and well ventilated gloves for hot weather, get some Specialized BG.

otherwise it is pretty much an aesthetically personal decision. The Fox are also very good.


----------



## xJO98 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've always worn halfies but you guys really have me thinking about switching to fulls.


----------



## Blangkang (May 27, 2009)

Full while on my Mnt Bike and Half on road...just that simple


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*100% Full*

Mechanics gloves from Home Depot with a snot rag on the thumb. I can usually buy a 2-pack for around $7-$8/pair. They last until they smell too bad to keep using.

I prefer FF because I get better grip and protect my knuckles from scraping bark and the extra protection. I started riding with mechanics gloves because I hated the extra padding that used to come sewn in to mtb gloves (way back in the old days). I've never seen a reason to pay $15+ for mtb specific gloves that don't last a season. I tend to split mtb gloves at the fingertips.

I don't really understand heat being a reason for 1/2 fingered gloves. Does exposing a knuckle really dissipate a noticeable amount of heat?


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Dakine Ventilators are a nice, lightweight, well vented option. Just my 2 pennies.

I wear my Royal Racing Blast gloves when it's not as hot out. I like more minimalist gloves for trail riding.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

I sweat like crazy with either Full fingered or Half fingered. SO i just go with full fingered because the loss of traction on the handlebars after some hours of riding gets pretty dangerous.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Full finger always!!


----------



## 2gunnz (Jun 30, 2006)

I always use full fingered gloves, dont care what the temp is out side. You can get some really well vented full finger gloves for the summer time.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

We always use full fingered gloves on MTB or road race bikes, except when on commuter bikes: -- easier to handle keys for the U-locks.


----------



## mbrock.40 (Aug 29, 2007)

I wear half fingered REI house brand gloves. My buddy wears leather half fingered weight lifting gloves, good grip, but super hot.


----------



## Cj923 (Sep 2, 2011)

any good place to buy Fox gloves


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

I was watching a Danny mac vid on YouTube his new one and I saw that he had on bright pink and blue gloves. Does anyone know where I can get some solid color gloves?


----------

